# HTC phone knackered



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

mods, feel free to shift this if you wish, but it's more a warning than a notice.

plugged my Desire in to charge, and went to put my hand on it, and the thing is constantly feeding me an electric charge through my fingers!!:doublesho:doublesho


Orange will be getting called first thing tommorow morning, i've had nothing but problems with this phone, and it's about time they took me seriously!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

many electrical devices use the chassis as 0v which depending on your household electric is also earth if your are on a PME supply, if your a good earth ie bare feet you will assist in grounding the device ever got a tingle from an electric blanket?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

andy monty said:


> many electrical devices use the chassis as 0v which depending on your household electric is also earth if your are on a PME supply, if your a good earth ie bare feet you will assist in grounding the device ever got a tingle from an electric blanket?


i've had it since april, it always charges on my desk, and i always wear shoes, and it's only happening now.

i'll see what orange have to say :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

you and me both mate. 8/9 (lost count!) replacement htc hero's before orange agreed I was entitled to an alternative model replacement. I got soooo fed up with them tbh and everytime I took one I was promised that if the problems persisted I would be entitled to something not broken. Which kept not happening! Although, it never gave me a shock  Good luck getting anywhere, i even tried buying my contract out but everytime I was being put through the call always got disconnected funnily enough!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

well, i think it's time to change to an iPhone, 

had a 3G and regret selling it now, and to be fair, i really dont want another desire after the hassle i've had, orange have told me it's HTC's problem in the past, well im sorry but the sale of goods act is coming into this one, i buy a phone to make phonecalls, not ride the lightning with!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

they'll make the same point over and over again. You pay for the contract and the phone is a bonus. Although the same contract without the phone is always cheaper...? 

Mine is being replaced with a sony x10 tomorrow, only got a couple of months to live with it before I can up and leave without a fuss. It gets ya nowhere with them.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> they'll make the same point over and over again. You pay for the contract and the phone is a bonus. Although the same contract without the phone is always cheaper...?
> 
> Mine is being replaced with a sony x10 tomorrow, only got a couple of months to live with it before I can up and leave without a fuss. It gets ya nowhere with them.


it's unreal,

my in ear speaker started crackling, they told me to phone HTC about it, and they said it'd be 10 days, now, 10 days without a phone is bad enough, but when i really depend on it like i do with work etc, then i really cant be doing with it


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Just done same thing. Skipped the Desire and got a Iphone 4. 

I wanted and Iphone 4 originally, the guy in the shop talked me out of it and I thought I'd enjoy making the change and getting used to a new system. How wrong was I?

I upgraded last week and sent the HTC off for repair. Software is pants, battery life half of day. It just doesnt work.

Where as the Iphone, it just works it does what its meant to and it does it well. I will never listen to the Iphone haters again, instead I will convince such people into seeing the light.

Long live Apple.


----------



## nath69uk (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh and I'm with T-Mobile.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

nath69uk said:


> Just done same thing. Skipped the Desire and got a Iphone 4.
> 
> I wanted and Iphone 4 originally, the guy in the shop talked me out of it and I thought I'd enjoy making the change and getting used to a new system. How wrong was I?
> 
> ...


have nothing against apple at all, infact i've got a macbook pro, and had a macbook before that,

to be honest i got the HTC just as it came out, and i've really regretted it


----------



## BOB.T (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh great! After years in the wilderness I decided against the iPhone4 yesterday, which I very nearly got! I got the HTC Desire... Please tell me the latest one are better!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

the HD?

couldn't comment on it tbh!


----------



## mykez69 (Nov 10, 2008)

iPhone all the way, im running a 3g, really want to get iPhone 4, but by time my contract experies iPHone 5 will be ok!

I hate HTC's, iPhone is the best phone on the market for most general phone / gadget users!


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

My Desire HD's been great, no problems at all.

unlike 4 people at work who have had problems with iphones - I'm no "hater" of them (i actually fancied one to begin with) but for every person that moans about one make, there will be someone moaning about the other.

with regarding the time taken sending phones away for repair - what do you expect? 10 day turnaround is pretty quick if you ask me (7 working days, potentially 4 of that in the post). which is why I always keep an old phone to use as a spare.....


----------



## RichardC (Apr 30, 2006)

No problems here with my Desire. I have had it for 8 months and it's fantastic.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Frothey said:


> My Desire HD's been great, no problems at all.
> 
> unlike 4 people at work who have had problems with iphones - I'm no "hater" of them (i actually fancied one to begin with) but for every person that moans about one make, there will be someone moaning about the other.
> 
> with regarding the time taken sending phones away for repair - what do you expect? 10 day turnaround is pretty quick if you ask me (7 working days, potentially 4 of that in the post). which is why I always keep an old phone to use as a spare.....


No problem here either, Desire has been faultless.

I wouldnt say 10 day turn around is very quick to be honest here at work our turnaround is 2 days.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

including postage to you? and weekends?


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Postage to us not included, one day to repair or replace then a day to send it back.


----------



## Raife (Jul 14, 2009)

Htc Desire here too. Awesome phone. Android also IS the future.

I did find battery life short but I was running EVERYTHING all the time. I learnt the best set up and its now fine.

Iphone is simple and easy to use for people who just want things simple but to be tied into apple and itunes is just not useful.

Personally I have phoned HTC customer care a couple of times and the UK based call centre is excellent. I have "heard" very different stories for apple.

Each to their own. Pay you money take your choice. My recommendation is HTC all the way.

Iphone for show - HTC for the pro.


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Jordan said:


> it's unreal,
> 
> my in ear speaker started crackling, they told me to phone HTC about it, and they said it'd be 10 days, now, 10 days without a phone is bad enough, but when i really depend on it like i do with work etc, then i really cant be doing with it


I would get some insurance if it's a work tool. :thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

My girlfriend has a HTC Desire and it runs like a dream, it's very fast and easy to use. The only downside is the battery life and the lack of HD video. I've got a Samsung Galaxy S and I'm mega happy with it, the screen never ceases to amaze me and being AMOLED the battery lasts ages!

Oh, and Android is now the most popular mobile OS in the world :thumb:


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Can't fault my HTC HD2...as much as I love my Mac's I can't help buy feel the iphone is too basic for what it is.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> My girlfriend has a HTC Desire and it runs like a dream, it's very fast and easy to use. The only downside is the battery life and the lack of HD video. I've got a Samsung Galaxy S and I'm mega happy with it, the screen never ceases to amaze me and being AMOLED the battery lasts ages!
> 
> Oh, and Android is now the most popular mobile OS in the world :thumb:


It has HD video?

Mine will record and play 720p.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Lloyd71 said:


> My girlfriend has a HTC Desire and it runs like a dream, it's very fast and easy to use. The only downside is the battery life and the lack of HD video. I've got a Samsung Galaxy S and I'm mega happy with it, the screen never ceases to amaze me and being AMOLED the battery lasts ages!
> 
> *Oh, and Android is now the most popular mobile OS in the world* :thumb:


and still lacking in apps. There are still a number of apps that are iOS only, Android should have caught up by now, but its hasnt. Everyone who I know whos bought a HTC phone has not bought another one.

Jailbreak an iPhone and it ll give you all the customization ive ever wanted


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I was at the point of chucking my HTC HD2 in the bin, i love the phone but the winmo6.5 has been doing my head in recently. What were little niggles have now become major annoyances, mainly freezing for a couple of minutes every now and then without warning when on the internet and also words not appearing when you type. I still have about 10months to run on the contract but was at the point of "sod it, i'll get an iphone".

Instead i took the brave decision to flash my rom and load up a Desire (so it has HTC Sense) Android o/s. It carries a pretty big risk as i could have possibly turned a £400 odd phone into a brick. But it worked.

Oh my word, it's like having a new phone! It immensely quick and stable and i can now sit on the loo and play "Paper Toss" to my heart's content! The internet is like lightning compared to on wm6.5.

If i can suss out how to partition my SD card, i'm going to have a go at loading the Desire Z rom.

The major draw back though is that it has made me a bit of a phone geek.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Sony x10 has arrived, I like it. For free I ain't complaining, screen is huge, lighter than my hero, feels juts as well built and is much, much faster. Happy here


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

gr33n said:


> and still lacking in apps. There are still a number of apps that are iOS only, Android should have caught up by now, but its hasnt. Everyone who I know whos bought a HTC phone has not bought another one.
> 
> Jailbreak an iPhone and it ll give you all the customization ive ever wanted


I dont understand that, as a lot of iphone apps, ie java can be made to run on android using java2run. I had the subway one working perfectly for ages untill android eventually got its own app.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Shiny said:


> I was at the point of chucking my HTC HD2 in the bin, i love the phone but the winmo6.5 has been doing my head in recently. What were little niggles have now become major annoyances, mainly freezing for a couple of minutes every now and then without warning when on the internet and also words not appearing when you type. I still have about 10months to run on the contract but was at the point of "sod it, i'll get an iphone".
> 
> Instead i took the brave decision to flash my rom and load up a Desire (so it has HTC Sense) Android o/s. It carries a pretty big risk as i could have possibly turned a £400 odd phone into a brick. But it worked.
> 
> ...


I had a TouchHD previous to my Desire and as you say its a completely different experience.

my TouchHD was flashed to WinMo6.5 and although it was better than 6, it was still pretty sluggish, non-responsive, and generally crap.

Android is light years better!

Lloyd, have you updated to Froyo 2.2? As thats when you get 720p video


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

There are a few different roms on XDA Devs and the later ones seem to all need a partitioned SD card, i presume to make use of the SD card and not take up too much phone memory. I couldn't get my laptop to boot from the CD i made so i could partition my SD card, so i gave up at that point. I just have what i think is a basic Desire o/s at the moment, although i'm going to experiment some more.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Also have the desire GREAT phone! had all the iphones before and would never have one again.. htc and andriod all the way!!!!!


----------



## John757 (Jun 11, 2009)

Had my Desire since the 1st week after launch from Handtec. Still looks and works like new? Never had a phone this good quality and scratch resistant.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

John757 said:


> Had my Desire since the 1st week after launch from Handtec. Still looks and works like new? Never had a phone this good quality and scratch resistant.


Thats the crap thing with iphones the scratch like crazy and look crap after 2 weeks! HTC all day


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Wee update,

Ornage have finally accepted theres a fault, and will be replacing the phone directly, and not repairing it.

now, who wants a new desire  :lol:

going back to iphones i think


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

Still like my desire, iphone got boring after 18 months, i like the free tehering and turning desire into wireless hotspot, saves on seperate internet mobile contract


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Still like my desire, iphone got boring after 18 months, *i like the free tehering and turning desire into wireless hotspot, saves on seperate internet mobile contract*


Ill give you that for Android, not many other advantages IMO



ryanuk said:


> Thats the crap thing with iphones the scratch like crazy and look crap after 2 weeks! HTC all day


Not a scratch on my iPhone :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2006)

gr33n said:


> Ill give you that for Android, not many other advantages IMO
> 
> Not a scratch on my iPhone :thumb:


Aye but its a similar phone in most respects not saying ones better than the other tbh ive owned both and currently own the htc, i have a galaxy tab over the iphone lso because of the tether issue oh and flash too my other choice for changing


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

another "wee update"

orange denied having any record of the phone being replaced, so i have now had to write a letter towards head office to resolve my issue.

if i get a reply, then i'll let you know, but if it's interesting anyone, then i'll stick it up here too


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

This is exactly the issue I had! Not entitled to a replacement of an alternative handset until I had more than 2 replacements of the same fault. Took 8 replacements before their system would recognise enough. GRRRR


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> This is exactly the issue I had! Not entitled to a replacement of an alternative handset until I had more than 2 replacements of the same fault. Took 8 replacements before their system would recognise enough. GRRRR


not also that, but they said they'd sent me a new one on the 4th of january because of a faulty speaker, which i hadn't received


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yup that happened twice then on the third time no record of anything on their system!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Yup that happened twice then on the third time no record of anything on their system!


ach, i give in,

might aswell just cancel the contract,

brother and dad have been with 3 for AGES and no problems with either of they're phones.

beyond belief tbh.

oh

and while i mind, you still havent added me to msn! :lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I tried that. I said I would buy it out. Couldn't even do that!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh yeah! I haven't even looked at it for ages mate, pm me your addy again


----------

